# Наше творчество > Сам себе режиссер >  Мой мультфильм 1977 года

## Архимаг

В 1976 году родители купили кинокамеру Спорт, она снимала на 8-мм кинопленку, без звука.
Ну поснимал вокруг виды... скучновато.

Решил снять свой мультфильм.
Взял резиновые и пластмассовые игрушки, выдумал и написал на бумажке за 5 минут свой сценарий и... снял.
Покадрово: поставил, снял кадр, передвинул на 1 см, еще снял кадр... много дней снимал, т.к. на один кадр уходит минута, а в каждой секунде 16 кадров (это в Спорте была такая скорость, в обычном кино 24 кадра)




К моменту оцифровки фильм совсем повредился - конец оторван!
Там милиционер (еще одна игрушка) приходит.

----------

LINSLI (13.03.2016), Владимир Матвийчук (19.06.2016), даша_ст (15.03.2016), Танюха Ник. (13.03.2016), Янек (12.03.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

Почему-то в то время никто не оценил - ни студенты, ни пара преподавателей, назвали баловством...
Я могу допустить, что сценарий слабоват, так можно было коллективно придумать более удачный сценарий :)
А так я на какое-то время забросил это дело... пока не появилась более современная цифровая видеокамера в 2004 году... но мультфильмы я ею больше не делал.

----------


## даша_ст

*Архимаг*, Молодец! Мне понравилось )))

----------

Архимаг (16.03.2016)

----------


## Barguzenok

По мне так - обалденно! Ещё если учесть, что сама на свет появлюсь только через два года))) Аж мурашки по коже. 
А если учесть, что и сейчас можно снимать мультики по этому же принципу. Ну хотя бы дома с детьми. Мы как-то тоже баловались, но мне было лень сходить за фотоаппаратом к маме (забыла у неё) и снимали на камеру, в итоге провозилась с обрезкой видео ещё дольше, чем шла бы за фотиком))) Представляю каким раритетом это будет через 40 лет))) А Вашему "баловству" вообще будет 80!!! С аукциона за бешеные бабки уйдёт!

----------


## korostin

Это все таки такой труд, если вы фонатик своего дела, то молодец! Интересно получилось

----------

